# Can you use a bourbon barrel for wine after its been used for beer?



## WinoDave (Aug 6, 2018)

For Christmas I received a 5 gallon bourbon barrel as a gift. I used it once for a Imperial Stout Beer and then used It again for a BarleyWine Beer. It’s been sitting empty for a month now and thinking about using a sulfite to kill any nasties in there and maybe try putting in a wine for aging. Does this sound like a good idea? What would be a good choice of wine to put in a bourbon barrel? I’m thinking most of the bourbon flavor is gone by now. Appreciate any help with this.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Aug 7, 2018)

Many commercial wineries are producing Zins aged in bourbon barrels.


----------



## Jon Hunwick (Aug 11, 2018)

After running a solution through, you shouldn't run into any massive problems. You will definitely get some good bourbon flavour, and maybe a bit of hoppiness, but otherwise the wine will oxidise normally.

I do advise to not leave the barrel bone dry empty. Keep a solution in the barrel to keep it nice and lubricated. Otherwise you can use a sulphur burning technique and regular bimonthly rinses with hot water, if you're worried about losing too much bourbon flavoring into the solution.


----------

